# Newberry/Paradise Processor, butcher, or cold storage?



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place near the Newberry/Paradise area for bear processing or butchering? Google only turns up a butcher shop in Rudyard that doesn't appear to deal with wild game but I plan to call I was just wondering if anyone knew of any that might not be listed.

Worst case scenario does anyone know of someplace that might have cold storage for a bear in this area? We found a place south of the bridge in Mackinaw City but I am hoping for something closer

Thanks in advance, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

The two guys I know of aren't processing game anymore. Seems to me there is a third. Let me check around. The two grocery stores in Newberry might do cold storage for you. IGA 906-293-5141. Mac's Mkt. 906-293-5158.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Nork said:


> The two guys I know of aren't processing game anymore. Seems to me there is a third. Let me check around. The two grocery stores in Newberry might do cold storage for you. IGA 906-293-5141. Mac's Mkt. 906-293-5158.



Thanks! Any help is appreciated. I'll check with the stores and see if they would be able to. We've asked the IGA in Paradise during deer season last year when it got warm but they wouldn't or couldn't for some reason.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

The cold storage is out. I highly doubt it'd be legal for them to do.
I could be wrong

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 7, 2013)

gould city off of U.S. 2 the local bar has a freezer south off of 2 about a quarter of a mile


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Just a idea. If anyone knows of people in the U.P. that do process bear maybe that could put the contact info here along with hours open. Last year my dad took his bear all the way to Soderman's in Gladstone. We have had out last few bear done with him, he's a great guy but sure is a ways to travel especially after you've hunted all day.... But he did stay open longer as he knew we were driving a distance to bring the bear!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I would think that anyone who sets bear baits would know where their clients can get a bear processed.

L & O


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

There isnt anyone around the Newberry area that cuts up bears anymore I know 2 guys that take care of deer and they wont touch a bear and both are personal friends of mine. As for the cold storage I think the earlier post of Gould city is correct. I would count on your worst case scenario or have some big salmon coolers and skin and quarter it out your self, that is what we do. Good Luck hunting this year.


----------



## ronhuntfish (Sep 6, 2008)

Love meat in Rudyard will process bear. They will only take it if the hide is already off.


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

I had good results using JT's Taxidermy in Engadine (SW of Newberry). He did meat processing and kept it frozen until I went home.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.lovemeatsinc.com/


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

LJA said:


> I had good results using JT's Taxidermy in Engadine (SW of Newberry). He did meat processing and kept it frozen until I went home.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Pretty sure that is who did mine in 2001. I have a hat with his phone number on it, but it must be at my cabin. No problems 12 years ago. 

EDIT: Just did a Google search. He processes deer and bear. Did about 100 bear mounts so his prices must be pretty good.

L & O


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

sorry i forgot to attach the phone # i have for jt's
906-477-6116

He did a shoulder mount of my bear, and it looks great.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

JT is getting out of the business. He's now working full time at the same place I work. I think his son did most of the work last year but I wouldn't count on him. Unless he's changed his mind. His shift rotation starts tomorrow so I'll see him early next week and find out what his plans are.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the info. I guess I have options, and hopefully will have to make a decision on what to do here in a few days.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Just spoke to John (JT) and he is not processing any game and won't have cold storage. He said McNeil's Bar in Gould City has cold storage. 906-477-9915. Good luck to all you bear hunters.


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

There are 2 stores near the lower Taq. Falls--one on each side of the road. The store on the West side might have cold storage available although I can't remember the owner's name--but I think his last name is Knox. Check with him as he may have cold storage services.


----------

